# '95 S6 Avant for sale...White w/ black leather (NOT pearl white!)



## NGP_Racing (Aug 6, 2002)

Just installed brand spankin' new suspension (H+R 1.25" drop springs W/Boge gas shocks and new shock mounts at all corners)- runs and drives awesome. 178K miles, 5 spd, sr, power everything, 3rd row seat, great overall condition, somes dings, one scratch, etc. Pretty normal wear for the year. I will put a proper post up with pics and such asap... just wanted to throw this feeler up until I get some time! Asking $12,500 OBO. You MUST drive this car to appreciate








Contact Ed @ 410.459.6258


----------

